
Becoming a dramatically better programmer - henryaj
https://recurse.henrystanley.com/post/better/
======
mendeza
"Pick nodes on the knowledge graph which are highly-connected to things you do
routinely". I am really interested in knowing what are the nodes I should
focus on for data science and machine learning? My thoughts are first focusing
on the tools and libraries I interact with every day, then the harder/high
level concepts.

~~~
baby
My problem is that I have a huge amount of these nodes. It becomes harder and
harder to focus solely on one of these

------
wpmoradi
This is a great post especially for an up and coming programmer. Thanks for
this!

